# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Ура, мы снова вместе!

## Вриндавана Чандра дас

а можно я тоже что-нибудь напишу тут, просто так...

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> а можно я тоже что-нибудь напишу тут, просто так...


Да, уж и мне разрешите... весьма рад снова выйти в сие пространство! Всем дандават пранам!

----------


## Наталья А.

Ну, раз все фотки свои выставили, я тоже пока чё-нибудь поставлю... пока этот форум не превратился в дурдом... пардон. ))) Пока ещё можно. ))

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Красиво, когда все с аватарками!
Мои поклоны всем, кого давно не видела! Очень не хватало всей компании.

----------


## Маргарита

Форум заработал - ура  :smilies:

----------


## Наталья А.

Даже Маргарита вдохновилась на аватарку. )) Ура! ))

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Здорово! всё новенькое свеженькое, чистенькое. Красота! Как в первый день Творения.
Мои нижайшие поклоны, всем собравшимся преданным!

----------


## Наталья А.

> Как в первый день Творения.


Ещё бы разобраться, как в этом творении на какие кнопочки нажимать... )))

----------


## Лена

Харе Кришна

  ку  :smilies:

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Наташа, ваша ава мне положительно нравится.
А мы и на ФБ неплохо общались со многими, не сильно скучали.))

----------


## Наталья А.

Да, прикольно, когда у всех есть лица. Даже как-то непривычно.
Это Вриндавана Чандра пр. вкус к такому "диалогу с открытым забралом" привил на своём форуме; мне, например. ))
Но это возможно, если атмосфера цивильная на форуме. Иначе все начинают "прятаться".

----------


## Наталья А.

> Наташа, ваша ава мне положительно нравится.


Я так поняла, что это обо мне. Это я пока в образе "белой и пушистой". ))) Посмотрим, что будет дальше, какое настроение будет... какие разделы тут будут, в какие тебя пустят... )))

----------


## Darshana

> Да, прикольно, когда у всех есть лица. Даже как-то непривычно.
> Это Вриндавана Чандра пр. вкус к такому "диалогу с открытым забралом" привил на своём форуме; мне, например. ))


Согласитесь интереснее смотреть друг другу в лицо, а не в черный квадратик smilies
Это и к беседе несколько иной располагает mig

----------


## Radha-namini dd

> Я так поняла, что это обо мне. Это я пока в образе "белой и пушистой". ))) Посмотрим, что будет дальше, какое настроение будет... какие разделы тут будут, в какие тебя пустят... )))


да, это к вам  :smilies:  я тоже пока со своим лицом. Пока лихие джигиты замуж звать не начали. . .

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Черный квадратик- это в рамках проекта ' даешь искусство в массы'. Люди в музей ходят, что бы посмотреть на черный квадрат.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Всем трям!  dandavat Наконец-то мы снова вместе! yahoo
А кто за то, чтобы вернуть форуму его прежний вид? Мне как-то тот больше наравился. Ну это так, ИМХО.

----------


## Наталья А.

Так я надеюсь, что прежний дизайн будет, что над этим работают (чтобы его поставить). Или неужели нет?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

у меня от прежнего дизайна тесемка осталась, если надо

----------


## Югала Прити д.д. BVS

Харе Кришна!!!
поклоны всем собравшимся преданным  :smilies:

----------


## Эдвард

Харе Кришна!

Форум как после пралайи  :smilies:  Теперь начался новый цикл жизни  :smilies:

----------


## Наталья А.

Я помню, что написала ответ в ВС Эдварду в его теме (уже даже не помню её названия biggrin1 - что-то типа того, что делать, когда ничего не можешь делать stena), а когда стала отправлять - всё... и на этом всё закончилось. Хотя я несколько дней этот ответ хранила, всё надеялась, что смогу поставить. sorry
Только не знаю, какой Эдвард там был. biggrin1

----------


## Лена

> Только не знаю, какой Эдвард там был. biggrin1


 наш, то бишь этот

----------


## Эдвард

Тот самый  :smilies: 

Можете в ЛС ответ выслать? Интересно  :smilies:

----------


## Наталья А.

Нет, мы подождём, когда сделают ВС... и будем туда вход штурмовать.  :biggrin1: 
Я просто запомнила, что "тот" Эдвард, хоть и молодой, но умный...  :sorry:   интересно свои мысли излагает.

----------


## Наталья А.

А не пора ли уже крикнуть: "Махабуддхи, выходи!"   :biggrin1:

----------


## Наталья А.

А что это за таинственный пользователь: forumadmin? ))

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А что это за таинственный пользователь: forumadmin? ))


Это Говардхан Кришна пр. Переименовали его в Govardhan Krishna das

----------


## Сунанда Гандхарва

Нет худа без добра

----------


## Olga

Харе Кришна! 
А где смайлы?..

----------


## Darshana

> Харе Кришна! 
> А где смайлы?..


 В форме быстрого ответа смайлов нет. Если Вы нажмете кнопочку под сообщением расширенный режим - там увидите смайлы.:mig:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Джая.
Я немного подожду, начну писать,  когда цвета сменятся, глаза устают.

----------


## Кишори-рани д.д

Харе Кришна, всем поклоны!!!

----------

